# Adopting a GSD... quick question.



## Nick (Oct 16, 2008)

As I have been reading I have become more open to the idea of adopting a GSD. I will be unable to adopt a dog until spring of '09 and I would prefer to adopt a puppy (Up to 18months). I would prefer a male also.

However, from what I have been reading a neutered or spayed dog will loose some of their drive during the first 2 years of their life. So here is my question: Is there any place that I would be able to adopt a GSD that does not require, or already have, (to) neuter or spay their dogs?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Any rescue will requre that the dog be spayed/neutered. 

If it makes you feel better, Cash was neutered at 1yr (rescue) and he has LOTS of drive.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Unless you are a breeder, why would you want a dog that is not spayed/neutered?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't know of any rescue that will not require or doesn't do themselves. Sorry


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: EmooreAny rescue will requre that the dog be spayed/neutered.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, Cash was neutered at 1yr (rescue) and he has LOTS of drive.


Cool, thx for the quick reply.
--


> Originally Posted By: IlovealldogsUnless you are a breeder, why would you want a dog that is not spayed/neutered?


Please refer to what I said:


> Originally Posted By: Nick...However, from what I have been reading a neutered or spayed dog will loose some of their drive during the first 2 years of their life. ...


--


> Originally Posted By: Angela_WI don't know of any rescue that will not require or doesn't do themselves. Sorry


thank you also for your quick reply.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I got my male neutered at around 11 months and he hasn't lost any drive what so ever. And it didn't really seem to have an effect on his growth either.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the regulations in other states, but here in PA rescues are required to have all the adopted animals spayed or neutered (in the same way the shelters are). However, we tend to get a lot of 18 month olds who are "too big, too active, too much trouble" and many aren't neutered.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Spaying/neutering does not change the drive of the dog. 

I am just wondering, after reading your introduction, why you would need a very high drive dog anyway. If you are away for 10 hours a day during the workday, this may not be an optimal setting for a high-drive GSD, especially a puppy. I wonder if you have any experineces with high-drive gator puppies? I personally don't think it is fair to leave a puppy alone and crated for 10 hours. This holds for any puppy, not just a GSD. Being 22 and living alone, how much will you be going out in the evening, for example (in addition to being gone for work for 10 hours).

You would be better off with a calmer adult IMO, considering your lifesyle, as opposed to a young puppy bouncing off the walls. As to your childhood GSD hurting a small dog, there is no guarantee that it cannot happen with a puppy you get from a breeder 3-4 years down the line, especially a high-drive dog. As many GSD owners will confirm, it is often the little ones that challenge (and keep challenging)the GSD and the big dog always takes the blame (and can end up getting killed as it happened with your dog in the past). 

My GSDs got attacked by shih-tzus, Boston terriers, yorkies, pugs, and the list goes on and on. All my dogs did is walk in the street minding their own business.


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2008)

A couple of the books I have been reading suggest that altering the dog can lower drive. This may be incorrect, or it may be referring more to working-line dogs. 

I know this seems contradictory, but I have come up with a couple possible solutions for my work schedule since my last post. I don't get out a lot myself because I am a bit conservative when it comes to where and how I spend my money. I have never been a big fan of clubs and bars. I usually save this money for larger items, like a nice camera or one of my hobbies. I have been apart of dog clubs before and have always enjoyed them.

Don't get me wrong, I understand any dog is capable of wrong doing. Some breeds run higher risks than others and GSDs are no exception.

Thanks for your concern RebelGSD, I will be taking what you have said into consideration(as I have a couple months to think about it).

Again, thanks everyone for your replies.


----------

